# Baja Weather



## houstcarr (Sep 10, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me about the temperature in Baja Cali during the month of October. Mainly, how hot will it typically get during the day in the more remote inland areas, like Catavina, Vizcaino, Ciudad Constitucion? And what the temperature is like at night as well, since I am planning on doing some camping.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

God only knows what the weather will be in the future but you could go to a site like Weather Forecast & Reports - Long Range & Local | Wunderground : Weather Underground
type in the area you wish to visit and dates on to "trip planner" and it will show you about a ten year average...remember there are no shoulders on highway D1...........suerte


----------



## houstcarr (Sep 10, 2011)

yeah i've spent a fair amount of time browsing weather sites and other places on the web.. these are good for the main cities (which tend to be near the coast) but i would imagine that it gets quite different in the inland desert basins. unfortunately there isn't a whole lot of info to be found especially for nightime temperatures. i know its really hot during the day, but i just wanted to know if anyone had personal experience in these areas.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

houstcarr said:


> yeah i've spent a fair amount of time browsing weather sites and other places on the web.. these are good for the main cities (which tend to be near the coast) but i would imagine that it gets quite different in the inland desert basins. unfortunately there isn't a whole lot of info to be found especially for nightime temperatures. i know it's really hot during the day, but i just wanted to know if anyone had personal experience in these areas.


I passed through Vizcaino early one morning in June 2010. I arrived there after a very late night combi ride from Bahia Tortuga. The nighttime temperature that evening, both on the coast and in Vizcaino, was very mild, maybe 20 C or 68 F. Only one data point, and not the time of year that you interests you, but that was my only visit there.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Maybe you should ask your questions on a Baja specific board like Baja Nomad - Taking You Back to Baja!


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

houstcarr said:


> I was wondering if anyone could tell me about the temperature in Baja Cali during the month of October. Mainly, how hot will it typically get during the day in the more remote inland areas, like Catavina, Vizcaino, Ciudad Constitucion? And what the temperature is like at night as well, since I am planning on doing some camping.


We drove Baja from top to bottom last year, including Catavina, Vizcaino and Ciudad Constitucion, between 15-30 October and the weather was very pleasant--neither too hot nor too chilly. I swam at Playa Balandra near La Paz, but it was a tad too chilly to swim further north at Bahia Los Angeles or Loreto.


----------



## La Paz (May 16, 2011)

There is no single, nor easy answer to your question. Rule of thumb, the further south you travel, the hotter the temperatures get. Near the Pacific side it's typically more moderate during the day, but it's windier & can get downright nippy at night. The closer you get to the Sea of Cortez side, the daytime temps typically hit 105-110 & nighttime temps can stay in the mid 80's/low 90's until mid-October. That said, in the La Paz area; with the exception of ONE year out of the past 12 years; October 15th it's like someone flipped a switch & there is a dramatic cooling off of both daytime & nighttime temps. My thermometer is reading 107 here as I type at 6:50 PM & yes, that's in the shade! You familiar with the term "Hotter than the hinges of Hades"? :nod:

There are some pretty long distances without a whole lot of civilization coming down Hwy 1. Absolutely carry a map, so you can tell how far you'll have to travel before you can expect to come across someplace to restock food & water. If all else fails & you see a ranch & nothing else, respectfully approach & offer to pay for food and/or water. I've driven it many,many times & it can be brutal if I run out of water/soda/juice in my cooler, so biking I really wouldn't want to run out of supplies. Many areas without even minimal shade-providing vegetation. Carry an ample supply of sunscreen & I'm assuming that a tire patch kit, air pump, first aid kit & bug repellent are givens.

Ride safe & have an awesome trip....oh yeah, IMO, a digital camera with a huge memory chip is also a given!


----------



## houstcarr (Sep 10, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Maybe you should ask your questions on a Baja specific board like Baja Nomad - Taking You Back to Baja!


thanks for that site.. pretty useful


----------

